# VMWare congelado

## jkredd

Hola gentooza

Tengo un error con VMWare al ejecutar vmplayer y seleccionar la maquina virtual, desaparece. Al ejecutar VMWare Workstation en consola, aparece la pantalla de contrato al aceptarlo se congela y la consola arroja este error

$ vmware

Logging to /tmp/vmware-lalo/setup-18445.log

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.35-gentoo-r11 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r11/misc/vmnet.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Networking Driver.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.35-gentoo-r11 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r11/misc/vmblock.ko

supported:      external                                                                

version:        1.1.2.0                                                                 

license:        GPL v2                                                                  

description:    VMware Blocking File System                                             

author:         VMware, Inc.                                                            

srcversion:     9B4563B3C180049AA056D00

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.35-gentoo-r11 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS 

parm:           root:The directory the file system redirects to. (charp)

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r11/misc/vmci.ko

supported:      external

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (VMCI).

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.35-gentoo-r11 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r11/misc/vsock.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

version:        1.0.0.0

description:    VMware Virtual Socket Family

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     6386442041684F53FC694D2

depends:        vmci

vermagic:       2.6.35-gentoo-r11 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r11/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.35-gentoo-r11 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS 

vmware: malloc.c:4631: _int_malloc: Assertion `(unsigned long)(size) >= (unsigned long)(nb)' failed.

Nota: el vmware workstation, tengo pagada la licencia por parte del cliente

De todas formas, al pasarme a la version standalone pasa el mismo error con VMWare player

Salu2

----------

